# John Wick Hex: Strategiespiel zur Action-Filmreihe für den Epic Games Store angekündigt



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *John Wick Hex: Strategiespiel zur Action-Filmreihe für den Epic Games Store angekündigt*

						In gut einer Woche kommt der dritte Teil der John Wick-Reihe mit Keanu Reeves in die Kinos und passend dazu wurde jetzt ein rundenbasiertes Strategiespiel in düsterer Comic-Optik angekündigt, das zu einem bisher noch unbekannten Zeitpunkt exklusiv über den Epic Games Store veröffentlicht werden soll.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *John Wick Hex: Strategiespiel zur Action-Filmreihe für den Epic Games Store angekündigt*


----------



## thrustno1 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: John Wick Hex: Strategiespiel zur Action-Filmreihe für den Epic Games Store angekündigt*

Ein Actionfilm der nun als Strategiespiel (runden??) auf dem EPIC STORE! kommt, das hat die Welt gebraucht und Steam geht unter.....


----------



## Gast1655586602 (10. Mai 2019)

*AW: John Wick Hex: Strategiespiel zur Action-Filmreihe für den Epic Games Store angekündigt*

EPIC Game Store Exklusivtitel?
-> Boykott, sowie Spiel und Entwickler auf die Blacklist. 

Verräter der Spielebranche, Gierschlunde und käufliche Studios sollten niemals unterstützt werden!


----------

